# ASK DBSTalk: 921 Recording Limitaions



## scottcorinna (Jul 16, 2003)

Is the recording/viewing limits a result of buffer size, hard drive size, software limitations?

I would really like the ability to record an OTA plus a sat feed and view a third live sat feed. (Not a recorded show.) 

(Truthfully I'd like to record 2 OTA feeds since most of my HD viewing is Network shows.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hardware limitation - you record 2 HD streams, and view one pre-recorded stream. There's only one OTA HD tuner, so you can only record/watch one OTA HD program.


----------

